# Moose under the sprinkler!!!!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is totally adorable! Moose zoomies....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwww...........


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Sweet babies! And, twins! Even Mama Moose was enjoying the sprinkler. 

Hey, Puddin - are these like your Moose people?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So cute! I love how the one calf was so brave and bossy! I was thinking to myself, "I wonder where Mama is...?" then saw her behind the shed. Yep, had a feeling Mama moose was close by. They reminded me of little kids when they were jumping over the sprinkler...so adorable!! Though I'd be scared that the moose would be coming by when I'd be outside tanning...moose are scary!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are sooooo cute, animals are just the best.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just love this video! They are so adorable playing in the sprinkler and cooling off! They are just big (wild) puppies with really long legs and a scary looking Mom! 

I noticed a lot of bare spots on all 3--is mange common on moose? I know it is on our local coyotes.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow what a privilige, thats just wonderful, thank you for sharing it, made my day. What wonderful babies, such cutees and how lovely that mama was right there. Its just lovely, really lovely.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> They are just big (wild) puppies with really long legs and a scary looking Mom!


Exactly what I was thinking, lol!

And cubbysan, "Moose zoomies" totally cracked me up :lol:

Thanks so much for posting, Nash666.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww SO cute!!


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sprinkle and the ball.. hehehheeee


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fun!!*

It was wonderful watching the Mom and baby enjoying the sprinkler!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I absolutely love this video. How can people honestly say animals don't have souls? It's like a human momma taking her kids to the park to play. 

My MIL's favorite animal is a moose... she collects them. I sent this to her a while back and she loved it!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Love love love them!!!! :

I have heard that moose people are very dangerous to human people and now I realize how BIG they are up close!! Holy Moly...Mamma is a BIG MOOSE...

They are just so awesome to watch...... I love watching wildlife doing what they do..it always leaves me a little awed and breathless.


----------

